# christmas holidays



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi my husband and I are going to be spending our first christmas away from our children and grandchildren, and it is already proving to be much worse than |I thought it would be. We have decided the best way for us to get over this first year is to book into a really nice hotel and let them look after us, thus your help is needed!!! We are just over the border from buffalo new york and are willing to travel as far south as Virginia, west virgina, ohio, boston, maine, actually anywhere around a 6-7 hour drive from buffalo. Can anyone recommend a nice hotel, lodge, historical hotel that provides a christmas eve, christmas day package that looks after people over the holidays. I would be grateful for any recommendations thanking you all and happy holidays
Djam


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey- you're after confusing us! Irish with an Expat in Spain flag ,living in the US?

Here's my call.... I have 2 sons and a mother, and since I was 18 and married to my first husband Christmas has been a chore and a duty that I have dreaded.

Since our move to NZ, Christmas day is ours to do as we want! So my son who lives here knows that he is welcome at ours if he wants, but if he has a better offer we won't be offended if he doesn't show up. And second hubby and I will have a lie in with Bucks Fizz and cornflakes, followed by duck (turkey's too expensive, and too much for two or three), then maybe a visit for a glass of sweet sherry and a mince pie at a neighbours.

But make the most of the freedom! Get a corny Patrick Swayzey film or the Sound of Music out from the video library and chill out!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google for Christmas packages at historic inns or b&bs. Fly out to Vegas or Reno.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> Hey- you're after confusing us! Irish with an Expat in Spain flag ,living in the US?
> 
> Here's my call.... I have 2 sons and a mother, and since I was 18 and married to my first husband Christmas has been a chore and a duty that I have dreaded.
> 
> ...


HI I know it is confusing, I don't know how to edit my profile, We are Irish and we live in Canada, how do I change the spanish flag for the canadian can you tell me please. Thanks for the advise, I have always loved christmas, my mother always made it a special time for us and when my kids came I carried on the tradition, I loved the whole decorating, prezzies, turkey ect: I knew what i was doing coming to canada and leaving the family at this time but it is really bothering me now (thought i could handle it but missing them too much) if they had'nt their own arrangements made I would have gone home for the holidays, I will do that next year but will look at what you said Happy Holidays


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

twostep said:


> Google for Christmas packages at historic inns or b&bs. Fly out to Vegas or Reno.


thank you, I have already done that and am having trouble getting xmas packages maybe now thanksgiving is over they might start advertising for Xmas. Las vegas or Reno would'nt suit me, I like traditional so Boston, New York anywhere white would be my preference, I'm an old fashioned girl I'm afraid and an old romantic sorry !!!!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> thank you, I have already done that and am having trouble getting xmas packages maybe now thanksgiving is over they might start advertising for Xmas. Las vegas or Reno would'nt suit me, I like traditional so Boston, New York anywhere white would be my preference, I'm an old fashioned girl I'm afraid and an old romantic sorry !!!!


You are probably too late in the game. DC can be worth a trip.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

twostep said:


> You are probably too late in the game. DC can be worth a trip.


Yes I have been to DC a lot of years ago and really enjoyed it, would like my hubby to see it so I might look into that thankslane:


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

dgjamison said:


> thank you, I have already done that and am having trouble getting xmas packages maybe now thanksgiving is over they might start advertising for Xmas. Las vegas or Reno would'nt suit me, I like traditional so Boston, New York anywhere white would be my preference, I'm an old fashioned girl I'm afraid and an old romantic sorry !!!!


Sounds to me what you want is going to be found in New England. Start here: Travel - Yankee Magazine and see what you can find. Yankee Magazine has gone "big time" in the last few years, but it's still the best source (IMO) for finding nifty little New England inns and resorts - and if anything, you should be able to find someplace where they have lots and lots of festivals and other Christmas-y events going on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> Sounds to me what you want is going to be found in New England. Start here: Travel - Yankee Magazine and see what you can find. Yankee Magazine has gone "big time" in the last few years, but it's still the best source (IMO) for finding nifty little New England inns and resorts - and if anything, you should be able to find someplace where they have lots and lots of festivals and other Christmas-y events going on.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks that sound exactly what I'm looking for. Have just watched the macy's thanksgiving parade and I have to say you americans know how to put on a great show, it was fantastic, hopefully I will be there next year to enjoy the whole occasion


----------

